# All weather floor mat clips??



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

The snap-on floor mats came with my 2014 2LT...

...the ones with 2 round, plastic snaps on each mat, to hold them in place.

I have had no problem with them, at all.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Do these floor mat clips need the oem factory mats out of the car or still in place to work?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Take the factory ones out. The new mats clip into the factory spots


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just checking, when I got my Subaru they were on top of the factory mats and there is 2 3rd brake lights from the factory even if you have a spoiler from that trim level. Redundancy was strong with that car.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Lol ok it seems you guys think I didn't take the carpet mats out before putting the rubber ones in, am I reading that right? 

Well that is not the case, lol give me a little more credit than that guys!

To be clear I have removed the carpet mats from the car. And for the record the carpet mats go in and come out very easily. These rubber ones are not easy by any means. 

I almost feel like I need to hit them with a hammer to get them to clip properly, (which I haven't btw) When they are clipped in, they aren't fully clipped down. So when I pull them up to vacuum the top and bottom of the clip separate and the bottom part stays attached to the floor. After this happens it's impossible to get them back together...

I'll post a couple pics shortly to help you get the picture.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

The picture shows the bottom part of the clip stuck to the floor. The only way to get it off is to break it off....

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

I have the exact same problem. When taking the mats out it feel as if I am pulling the carpet up because it is so difficult.

Sorry I can't help but you are not alone


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

trevforever said:


> I have the exact same problem. When taking the mats out it feel as if I am pulling the carpet up because it is so difficult.
> 
> Sorry I can't help but you are not alone


At least it isn't just me! I was starting to feel crazy

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> At least it isn't just me! I was starting to feel crazy
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Not crazy at all. I've done the same thing to my carpets as well. You can actually press them back together once you manage to pull the bottom one off. Just align them with the hole in the floor mat and put it on your garage floor or someplace similar and step on them. The extra weight will clip them back together!


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

izzone2000 said:


> Not crazy at all. I've done the same thing to my carpets as well. You can actually press them back together once you manage to pull the bottom one off. Just align them with the hole in the floor mat and put it on your garage floor or someplace similar and step on them. The extra weight will clip them back together!


Hmmmm that's not a bad idea. Can't believe I didn't think to try that. Hopefully I can get the bottom piece off in one piece. I'll give it a shot tomorrow and report back. 

Although this still doesn't solve my problem of the clips being difficult to attach and remove from the floor... Maybe I can try a lube of some sort? Thoughts?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

I took the Weathertech winter mats out of my dad's MKZ for him yesterday. The clip was so difficult, I put all my might into pulling it off, and darn near tore the floor peg out with the mat. It's quite loose in the carpet now.

Can't we just have the old style hook again, but two of them? It should stay still from me kicking it around, but it doesn't have to stay put during an apocalypse.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> I took the Weathertech winter mats out of my dad's MKZ for him yesterday. The clip was so difficult, I put all my might into pulling it off, and darn near tore the floor peg out with the mat. It's quite loose in the carpet now.
> 
> Can't we just have the old style hook again, but two of them? It should stay still from me kicking it around, but it doesn't have to stay put during an apocalypse.


That's exactly what I don't want to happen! I feel like if I pull too much it will tear out of the carpet and since my cruze is a lease I can't afford to damage it. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## izzone2000 (Dec 25, 2013)

That's my main problem as well, feeling like I will pull the carpet right out of the floor. I've found that if I pull up on the clip with one hand pushing down on the carpet and one hand pulling up from underneath the mat with two fingers on the clip, the clip will stay together and you won't feel like you're going to rip that thing right up.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I got the clips off the carpet. I was able to get them back on the mat using the method above. I tried to install them back in the car but in doing so the clips just separated again... 

I dont know what the deal is. Maybe I'll order some new clips and see if those work better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The clips come apart EVERY TIME I take mine out.

Reach under the mat at the clip and pry upwards as you take it out.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> The clips come apart EVERY TIME I take mine out.
> 
> Reach under the mat at the clip and pry upwards as you take it out.


Thanks for the tip! I will surely try that if I ever get the clips to work properly. Lol

Although if this is the only issue I am having with my cruze I guess I should be grateful

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

